# Columbia, TN Athena, 1 yr. old Female, unusal Marking extremely urgent



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Columbia, TN | Athena URGENT
I don't believe this girl is a mix, I've seen rare panda bred shepherds with unusal white on them like this. she's got all the right body structure.
  
  
*Athena URGENT
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Columbia, TN *

Large • Adult • Female 

    
All of our adoptable dogs/puppies are up to date with Bordetella, De-worming, DA2PPv+Cv vaccine and Heart worm checked if 6 months or older. Please consider adopting one of our shelter dogs or puppies. Shelter dogs make excellent pets. For more information on this pet or another one listed, please contact Donna at [email protected] Athena is a beautiful female one and a half yr. old female German Shepherd that is crate trained and was housebroke. She needs a good forever home. She would like a big yard to play in.

*More about Athena URGENT*

Pet ID: URGENT • Up-to-date with routine shots • Primary colors: Black, Yellow, Tan, Blond or Fawn


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

adopted (lloks like a mix to me)


----------

